# Flies



## smokenmirrors (Oct 18, 2009)

In my area, there are not a whole lot of mosquitos, flies or any other bugs. It has something to do with the dryness and the altitude. Anyway, whenever I smoke I get a barrage of flies that hang around the general patio area where the smoker is. Any ideas on why this happens, and what I can do to prevent it?

OK, I know that the stuff that I am smoking doesn't smell that bad!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 18, 2009)

maybe they like a good Q!


----------



## lennyluminum (Oct 18, 2009)

you will always get flys when you smoke food. They smell the food and come running. I live in Fl and I build screen rooms for a living and have build a few smoker screen rooms for BBQ joints. also you see then on BBQ concession trailers. I think it has to do with how long to sent of the cooking food is in the air. That's why you don't get them when cooking on the grill cause the food is  not cooking on the grill very long.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 18, 2009)

Weird, the flies around here would buzz off (I know, not very funny) when I would start the smoker.
I have read hanging a sandwich bag with water and a shiny penny in it will keep flies away, the theory is that they see the enlarged shiny penny and think it is a bigger bug.


----------



## smokenmirrors (Oct 18, 2009)

I've got those hanging around, so next time I smoke, I will try it and report back. Any other suggestions since we are on the topic?


----------



## raceyb (Oct 18, 2009)

Use fly paper hangers. It comes in small rolls and has a string on one end for pulling them out and to hang them. It is super sticky so be careful when handling. We put them up when grilling for the summer holidays and easily capture/kill hundreds of flies. Just keep them away from the grill/smoker and food. The flies will find these things, they have some type of hormone smell going on to bait.


----------



## bluefrog (Oct 18, 2009)

I also live in Florida and had wondered about the flies too.  When I smoke food they show up in droves very quickly.  They may even shoe up befor the food is on when the smoker is coming up to temp.  I'll pay closer attention to when they show up next smoke and post.

Scott


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 18, 2009)

I was told once they are actually attracted to the carbon monoxide gases.  Especially the mesquito's.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 18, 2009)

Now I have lived in florida for 47 of my 50 years and I have never heard of the shiny penny thing but I'll try anyhting twice. Bow I have seen those fly paper hanging thingys in some places. Now as far as mosquitos I have found this plant it's called a pitcher plant and it really works. I have a 3/4 acre retention pond just feet of my porch and since I have hung one of those we can just sit out there anytime of day without being carried off. Yes in Fla.


----------



## the iceman (Oct 18, 2009)

Mosquitos are attracted to CO2 not CO. We exhale CO2 in every breath. 
I've not heard if flies are attracted to CO2 as well. I would think if they are attracted to CO then there would be a flock of them hovering around the tailpipe of your car.


----------

